# Where do you get your face charts?



## JuliaBeau (Apr 24, 2017)

Anyone have any good places? I'm kinda tired of the MAC face.


----------



## JuliaBeau (Apr 24, 2017)

I've found:
THE FACE CHART 
MACFaceCharts.com
www.blankmakeupfacecharts.com


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 15, 2021)

Four years later...

Yeah, MAC face charts are pretty much the go-to for face charts.


----------



## sanashah (Mar 10, 2022)

yes MAC face chart is pretty good.


----------

